# Lucy is now a "Masters" Dog



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

On the weekend, Lucy won her final Q in Advanced Jumpers and won her title of AGDC which is Advanced Games Dog of Canada. She now has to compete in Masters in everything, she already was competing in Masters Standard, Gamblers, Snooker and Steeplechase.

Will be taking Lucy and Bonnie to the next trial in May. It will be Bonnie's first trial of the year and we will be camping and running outside on grass which will be nice.


----------



## Mitchdog (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey, that's amazing that you have put so much time into your dog to get her this far. They say a well-trained dog is a happy dog. Congratulations.


----------

